# Entertain us



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Daleks, can I be part of the royal family?


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Earthious said:


> Daleks, can I be part of the royal family?


The hazing process will stretch your emotional and physical limits to the breaking point. You will cry the salty tears of despair, sweat and bleed, and probably get a runny nose. Can you handle it?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

that said:


> The hazing process will stretch your emotional and physical limits to the breaking point. You will cry the salty tears of despair, sweat and bleed, and probably get a runny nose. Can you handle it?


Pfft, emotions? We are INTPs :happy:


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> As the self appointed King and Queen of perc @that and I (@daleks_exterminate) have lately been somewhat bored.
> 
> It is your job to entertain us with interesting, new, creative, thought provoking ideas like the little worker bees that you are. (Or just post your tits and that will rate them for you, I know how self conscious some people get about that sort of thing and he's an excellent rater, however if you're going with that approach, please add a Kierkegaard quote or some sort of brain wave stimulus as well.)
> 
> ...


I dont entertain people just in order to get their attention. I only entertain a person whom i believe deserves to be entertained.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I am down for some thinly veiled verbal sex. Y'all seem like the type.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ctrlfeelings said:


> I dont entertain people just in order to get their attention. I only entertain a person whom i believe deserves to be entertained.


I found this post very entertaining


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I found this post very entertaining


If you really did, then thank you, i feel honored


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He said anus:


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Me and the other ENTPs are staging a mutiny. Surrender quickly or you won't have a chance.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Zora said:


> Me and the other ENTPs are staging a mutiny. Surrender quickly or you won't have a chance.


Been there done that.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Been there done that.


I'm still gonna be king of PerC or die trying.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> And now for something completely different.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I was hoping this thread would entertain _me_. It's been kind of slow lately. More antics, more antics they say!


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Zora said:


> I'm still gonna be king of PerC or die trying.


Make sure you have your will taken care of. What music do you want at the funeral?


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> Make sure you have your will taken care of. What music do you want at the funeral?


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Earthious said:


> I was hoping this thread would entertain _me_. It's been kind of slow lately. More antics, more antics they say!


I heard you INTPs liked this sorta stuff:

An Essay About Essays | HYPERtext


----------



## frogs (Jan 11, 2016)

I feel stupid and contagious.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Zora said:


>


I approve of this very much. I will even allow you to use my own rendition of it that can be found here on PerC if you want.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

*starts dancing*


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Zora said:


> I heard you INTPs liked this sorta stuff:
> 
> An Essay About Essays | HYPERtext


Much wifom. Such meta. Wow.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

The number of supposed "ENTP" lackeys on this thread is incredibly disturbing...


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Punniez said:


> The number of supposed "ENTP" lackeys on this thread is incredibly disturbing...


Why?


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> Why?


I think of ENTPs as these incredibly independent, fuck-you-all kind of pranksters that wreak havoc on the world...not the type to bow down and entertain self-proclaimed kings.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Punniez said:


> I think of ENTPs as these incredibly independent, fuck-you-all kind of pranksters that wreak havoc on the world...not the type to bow down and entertain self-proclaimed kings.


They only do so sarcastically for their own amusement.

Also, ENTPs do have Fe, so they should have some desire to connect with other people.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> They only do so sarcastically for their own amusement.
> 
> Also, ENTPs do have Fe, so they should have some desire to connect with other people.


Wow, that was sarcasm? Man, but was I fooled or what. Must have been some A-class acting.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Punniez said:


> Wow, that was sarcasm? Man, but was I fooled or what. Must have been some A-class acting.


This is the first ENTP post...



spidershane said:


> (_))===d ~ ~
> 
> Edit: penis fail.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> This is the first ENTP post...


*Applauds* An ENTP displays one post to counter 5 pages worth of material


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Punniez said:


> *Applauds* An ENTP displays one post to counter 5 pages worth of material


I'm an INTP and most people who respond here aren't ENTPs either.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> They only do so sarcastically for their own amusement.
> 
> Also, ENTPs do have Fe, so they should have some desire to connect with other people.


We should have some desire to connect, but to entertain ourselves and not to entertain someone asking for it.
As you said, if we do so, it's for our own amusement.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Fantome said:


> We should have some desire to connect, but to entertain ourselves and not to entertain someone asking for it.
> As you said, if we do so, it's for our own amusement.


yes. Exactly.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

But people may have more of a desire to do it when the self proclaimed kings are obviously being ridiculous. 
And bored. Very bored. 

I think the intj is just sad because if they started this thread they wouldn't have minions. And intjs love getting minions...
its okay intj. You can collect minions in other ways. I recommend ponzy schemes or "business opportunities"


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> But people may have more of a desire to do it when the self proclaimed kings are obviously being ridiculous.
> And bored. Very bored.
> 
> I think the intj is just sad because if they started this thread they wouldn't have minions. And intjs love getting minions...
> its okay intj. You can collect minions in other ways. I recommend ponzy schemes or "business opportunities"


http://personalitycafe.com/intro/795602-sign-up-buddy.html


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------

